# Sony Tablet SGPT111US/S not charging



## JCross0668 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Sony Tablet model# SGPT111US/S that all of the sudden stop charging. I have checked the power supply and it seems to be working ok. I really need to get my data off of this tablet. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to repair or at least remove the data from this without it turning on.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm probably missing something. Does it not turn on when the power supply is connected?


----------



## JCross0668 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry, it does not turn on when the charger is plugged into the tablet. I was working but the battery is now not charged. So now the tablet will not turn on and it is not charging the battery. I have checked the charger and it seems to be working fine. The chargers green light is lit.


----------

